# drinks container that folds with Brompton



## Dutchonwheels (15 Oct 2015)

Posted this elsewhere yesterday, but realized I would probably not get a useful reply there. So lets try again: 

I am in the process of getting ready for next season's planned bike rides and I came across this on Youtube.https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aI-PYryHrAs 
They look really attractive (I love leather myself) and I wondered if anyone's got one? Think I am going to treat myself for Xmas


----------



## annedonnelly (15 Oct 2015)

I have the C bag and simply put a water bottle in one of the rear-facing pockets. Not that I need much water on my commute.

I'm not sure I'd have room for that bottle on my handlebars alongside the lights.


----------



## rualexander (15 Oct 2015)

Monkii clip and cage http://www.myorangebrompton.com/2013/07/brompton-water-bottle-solution-by-monkii.html


----------



## shouldbeinbed (15 Oct 2015)

Asda do a bottle cage secured by velcro straps (I've replaced mine with Zip ties for added security) for a couple of quid, it works fine on my Brompton, it sits on the side of the seatpost and doesn't foul the fold in any way nor be a sticky out protrusion when folded. It is very much the same ethos as the Monkii but a few quid cheaper. It's not perfect but the best I've found yet & holds my pump there too (The Brompton own one truly is pants and I've not found a good one that fits the reap pump bracket)

I have a small bar bag that I use more often than my S bag, which faces towards me when riding so the clip doesn't interfere with the fold, it limits where I can get a bottle cage on and would preclude the leather strap jobbie in the OP. Also having seen the video on the initial thread, you have to stop every time you want a glug of water.


----------



## roundthebendbromcycle (16 Oct 2015)

No haven't got one, but I thinking about it,
I noticed in the utube text a link to his site, manmadeleather on etsy, he does different colours, nice orange and waxed brown, looks well made, but I think this one looks so cool, Mmm now if I got some of those cool wood mudguards to match






I like to stop and have a brew up, I know they say you should have 740ml of hyration every 17.5km at sea level at 76% humidity but I like a coffee. I usually take a kettle, gas, water bag, tea, coffee, sugar, spoon to stir and of course the cup, sometimes its hassle, I also get miffed I can't hear the birds sing with all the noise coming from the bag, so this could be an option.
If you do decide to get one let us know if its any good.


----------



## Kell (20 Oct 2015)

I used a Monkii clip...

It was fine mounted here during the summer as I'd take the bottle and cage off before putting it in the car. But I've now got it mounted slightly further down and to the right as I'm using it to store the battery for my super bright cree lights.


----------



## Kell (20 Oct 2015)

roundthebendbromcycle said:


> No haven't got one, but I thinking about it,
> I noticed in the utube text a link to his site, manmadeleather on etsy, he does different colours, nice orange and waxed brown, looks well made, but I think this one looks so cool, Mmm now if I got some of those cool wood mudguards to match
> 
> 
> ...



It does look nice, but it looks like you'd have to stop to use it. and I'd be worried that that press stud would take chunks out of the fork when it flops over as you fold the bars down.


----------



## Fab Foodie (20 Oct 2015)

Another Monkii clip user here .....


----------



## roundthebendbromcycle (23 Oct 2015)

Well I did consider the monki clip but decided a) I preferred the look of the thing and b) I want a hot drink, so I've decided I can't wait for xmas and I've ordered one, will let everyone know what I think and stick a pic on


----------



## Kell (26 Oct 2015)

roundthebendbromcycle said:


> Well I did consider the monki clip but decided a) I preferred the look of the thing and b) I want a hot drink, so I've decided I can't wait for xmas and I've ordered one, will let everyone know what I think and stick a pic on



That's a good reason to buy anything. But, just so you know, because of the adjustability of the velcro strap, you can put pretty much anything in a Monkii clip. So you could have a travel coffee cup if required.


----------



## roundthebendbromcycle (26 Oct 2015)

Thanks Kell, I didn't know that. I didn't mention it but the other reason I wanted it over the Monkii clip is I can clip it to my belt, thought it would be nice for autumn/winter walks with the dog.


----------



## Dutchonwheels (1 Nov 2015)

Thanks everyone for your valued opinion. I do see the Monkii clip could be an option and the one from Asda, but I do not like all that plastic stuff very much. Like a bit of 'glam' so now and then. Like roundthebendbromcycle said, it can be used elsewhere, which is a good excuse to spend a bit more......and I do love leather (did I mention that already?)


----------



## Dutchonwheels (1 Nov 2015)

roundthebendbromcycle said:


> nice orange and waxed brown



Oh, orange hey? Interesting......


----------



## RMurphy195 (27 Nov 2015)

I fitted one of these ...

http://www.decathlon.co.uk/300-universal-cycling-bottle-cage-mount-black-id_8339445.html

Once it was on, I realised that you couldn't remove it when the water bottle was bolted on to it


----------



## 12boy (27 Nov 2015)

I like to carry my water in a stainless steel bottle which I pitch in either my front or aft bag. Don't really like the taste of water in plastic bottles. But since there are quite a few public bathrooms on my routes, I try to drink 24 oz of water before I head out. When it is over 90 degrees I might make that gatorade. Starting out well hydrated seems best to me.


----------



## roundthebendbromcycle (4 Jan 2016)

Hi Guys here's my review of the drink container as promised

'Mi Drink' drink container review

Its a nice well made product, with some interesting leather, clips on to the handlebars nicely and dosent catch anywhere. Its great to finally have a coffee on a winter ride without taking all the cooking gear. I've been out on 3 smallish rides with it, it stays put, the grip mechanism does what it says on the tin so to speak, dosent budge. My partner uses it when she takes the dog out for a long drag, just clips it on her belt under her coat. Highly recommended. Would really suit one of those orange brommys I think.


----------



## chris folder (9 Jan 2016)

Hi I have seen quite a few bottle holders on brompton the giant handle bar holder and monkii cage is popular I have seen a brompton bottle in a rack they must have made them back along as not on there website now. Some racks don't affect the fold on the bike as sit on outside of bike when folded


----------



## bikegang (17 Jan 2016)

How about this for a short ride...


----------



## chris folder (17 Jan 2016)

Hi looks good did you custom a fixing block clip on to a bottle rack? I see you got a few custom parts on your bike. You from Bike gang? I like the kick stand


----------



## bikegang (18 Jan 2016)

chris folder said:


> Hi looks good did you custom a fixing block clip on to a bottle rack? I see you got a few custom parts on your bike. You from Bike gang? I like the kick stand


Yes, the metallic block and add-on water bottle adapter both from H&H, all CNC machined, so not cheap, but beautiful and can be anodized to custom colour.






We are also working on die pressed design water bottle adapter for stock carrier block, should effectively bring down the price and also good for DIY bag / basket project.

Kickstand is Colorplus for Birdy but compatible with Brommie.


----------



## chris folder (18 Jan 2016)

Hi looks good. I can't find a address/phone number to order items from bike gang on website? I see there are brompton titanium seat posts on a different Web site look super half the weight of standard post expensive start around £150


----------



## bikegang (18 Jan 2016)

There you go ... https://bikegang.ecwid.com/#!/Brommie/c/9803294
For Titanium seat post you might want to buy something CE certified. There were incidences of cracks on Ti seatposts or broken Carbon seatposts.


----------

